# delayed second AF after IVF



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone can offer any advice. I had ICSI in July/Aug which ended in a BFN.  

I had AF shortly after which lasted longer and was more painful than usual but that was it. I am now 2 weeks late for my next AF. Prior to this my cycles were exactly 28-30 days. Whats going on?!!! Has anyone else had this? Of course I've POAS and BFN... but this is so unlike my body to be like this!

J


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

jessica

it can be quite common for af to be delayed after treatment. My AF last month was delayed...juts by a week but was the longest delay I have ever had. Of course as soon as I had bought some tests it showed up!

If it doesn't show up soon, go to GP.


----------



## Pvalenski (Sep 14, 2012)

I am in the same boat, bfn last month and now 5 days late and I am always a 28 day cycle. I was also wondering if this is normal.


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am in the same situation too. I am now day 30 without any signs of ovulation.

I always have short cycles but this one is really strange.


----------



## Jo1977 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted to say that I had a bfn in June (started bleeding day before test date) and then didn't get another AF for 81 days, I'm normally on a 30 day cycle. I ended up getting so stressed out about it not coming but it did arrive in the end. Spoke to my clinic a few times and they kept telling me not to worry and it is common for the next cycle to be messed up.

Hope yours arrives soon xxx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks ladies,

she did show up... just over 2 weeks late   

xxx


----------



## suzymc (Jun 1, 2011)

jessica - i always used to have regular as clockwork 28 day cycles. now they are all over the shop. i blame the drugs. so yes, it's very common and may happen quite a lot in the future which can really play with our emotions. mine drive me insane. good luck for the future. suzy


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

I really dont want this to happen to me 

I started bleeding the day after my OTD and my next AF is due end of mth 

I bet it will be late and if a match is found in time it will be my body that will be holding treatment up and we wont be able to get it all done before xmas


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

had my BFN end of August and had my period on the OTD 
Today I only got my period Day 45!! In fact last night I asked my husband to call the clinic about get drugs to induce my period

hard as it is .... just be patient as   will come soon
XXX


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey me too, had AF on 27/8 day before OTD and still no sign of next AF, day 42 today and am normally every 35 just want it to come so we can do FET! Rome 10 how are you? xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I am good thanks - How are you?
When do you think you will start cycling again?
I am looking at Dec/Jan time - just want to give my body some time!
I will be intralipids etc....
X


----------



## shacky (Apr 11, 2012)

Waited 61 *&^^!!**&^ days for AF and she turns up precisely today which means embryo transfer would be exactly on my brother's wedding day..which is in Glasgow and treatment is in London..guess I'll be waiting another month then..


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

I was just about to post exactly this question, when I found this thread.

Not sure when to expect AF. I had a failed cycle last month. Do I count from when my last one was due, which was late, or when I actually bled, which was five days later with my BFN? I'm guessing the drugs and everything that happened last month have messed it all up, because either way AF is late and I don't even feel like it's coming. Just want it to come so I can get onto next cycle and FET.  

Annie


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

When you actually bled Annie, mine just arrived on 11th 45 days later and 10 days late! clinic says this is totally normal and happens all the time!

Rome 10, am good ta just had scan this am and going to try natural FET and if no surge by day 22 switching to medicated.  You feeling quite good about next cycle then? xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

that you get your surge

I am feeling good about the next cycle - it is a long way away - we probably start DR end of Dec - if my periods behave!!!
I am not really thinking about it - just trying to get my body in shape for the next cycle

Hope all OK?
X


----------



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi All
I was about to post same question! 
So it appears as if it is normal to wait for 1st true AF. 
I'm now on day 48 now, and have been putting it to the back of my mind. Although it doesn't help that I keep getting mild cramps, like AF due, but still nada. But phoned clinic today, and nurse asked if I'd done a HPT? That obviously got my hopes up. This thread has given me some perspective - thanks. I really can't bear to see another BFN, so not going to do it unless she doesn't show for at least another week. Infact, if I want to squeeze in a FET before xmas, ideally AF should be at least 1 week away as that's when my nurse appointment for signing all the docs is booked for.

Good luck to all of you for next time x x x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi LadyHarrop, you cycled with me, I got BFN 27th Aug and mine took 45 days to arrive   it will come soon, was also advised to test which was of course BFN and made me feel even worse! It's really common to be delayed was same after my second cycle!  Going for FET too, best of luck xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Delayed period after BFN is very common! Mine was about 5 weeks 
I am now mid way through my cycle and hoping that my period comes on time!!!
Good luck everyone
xxx


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been waiting five weeks for mine now. It's really getting me down. I am going for FET not this cycle but the next one. The longer I wait, the closer to Christmas my treatment is heading... I'm worried it will get cancelled. Worry worry worry!

Annie


----------

